#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  November Member of the Month -  Ω

## Anne Bonny

Once upon a time, January of 2010 to be exact, a stranger found his way to Roleplay Adventures.  This man stepped into the welcoming area and declared, boldly yet simply, "Hi!  I wonder how long it will take to make someone in charge mad!"

As you can imagine, I groaned, along with the rest of the staff.  A trouble maker for certain,  we said to ourselves.  How could we have known that we were just meeting one of out most active roleplayers and most beloved members?

Since then, he has gone by many names, including Shatterfist, Ares, and L.  But I like to call him Richard.

Yes, ladies and gentlemen, I am talking about our dearest Ω.

He is artistic.  He is a fantastic writer on his own.  He writes some darn good characters for other people's roleplays.  He has brought us forum games and plenty of fun.  But let's talk about what we all know Richard is really great at... creating rp's.  

The first roleplay of his that I ever joined was Masquerade, a modern day mystery involving all sorts of shady operations, and filled with delightful twists and turns, danger, action, and romance.  Since then, I admit it's really difficult for me to say no to a Richard rp!  They are always fun, always deep, always have a grand and elaborate story behind them.  He is constantly coming up with new ideas, and is aleays helping others elaborate on their own.  And what's more, there is something about this guy that makes it so very easy to write with him.  That's a quality that many gm's simply don't have.

I could go on and on about how very much I adore this boy, I really could.  Bit instead, I will just say that if you haven't had a chance to get to know him or write with him, please take the opportunity!  In fact, Richard has a couple of recruitment threads up as we speak.  I promise, You won't regret it.

Congratulations Richard, on being out Member of the Month.  If anyone deserves this award, it's certainly you!

----------


## Kris



----------


## SQJ



----------


## V

Congrats Richard!  ::):

----------


## Rhomeo

Congrats man! You really do deserve this, the site would never be the same without you.

----------


## Mysteria

Richard! You so deserve this and I'm delighted to see you recognized as motm!  <3

----------


## Mary Sue

Happy birthdayyyy!!!!!!!

........

*looks around*

What? It's not his birthday? Motm? Really? Ok....

*clears throat*

HAPPIE MOTMMMMMM!!!!!!

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations dude!!  You earned it

----------


## AngelicAsylum

Congrats!!!  :^_^:

----------


## Wattz

Weeeeeee!!! Congratulations, Richard!  :=D: DDDDD

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations on Member of the Month. From what Anne said, you deserve it. ;]

----------


## Koti~

Epic win dude, Epic win

Congrats on making MoTM

----------


## Cakie Papercake

*bringing the cake* Congratulations! Have some of this Member of the Month cake. You deserve it. :3

----------


## Aargent

Congrats! :3

----------


## Tune

Congratulations on Member of the Month!

----------


## stevezilla

CONGRATS

----------


## Black

So, when I woke up at the buttcrack of dawn this morning and put on my boots to go to school, I thought I got on RPA and saw the MOTM thing and message. However when I woke up an hour later, late for school and with my boots half on I figured it was a random crazy dream.

Then I get home and BAM. Instantly feel loved. Thanks guys.  :=):  Ill have to get masquerade restarted sometime so we can finish it Anne. >.>

----------


## Anne Bonny

Yes please!

----------


## CALYPSO

Richard Omega! Congratulations man, you really deserve this one! 

You are such a wonderful person and I really feel I should thank YOU for always returning to my request shop when you want something new. Thank you for giving me that confidence that I can always make clients happy… that I can always make you happy with the signatures I make for you.  ::):  

Congrats again, it's so well earned!

----------


## Black

Thanks Luth! Tell me when you get a slot open for your workshop! I need another masterpiece from you  :=D:

----------


## Merry

Congrat's to you!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Koti~

AWESOME GRATS WIN!!!

----------


## Kris



----------


## Black

<3 This is why I love RPA  :=D: 

Well one of the reasons I love RPA anyways.

----------


## Alice

Congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats! Very well-deserved!

----------


## Alice

Congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats! Very well-deserved!

----------


## Kris

> <3 This is why I love RPA


We love you too Richard!!!  ::awebeard::

----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster

YAY!!!!

Wait... that's not the right picture!

----------


## Anne Bonny

*puts on Richard fan club shirt*

----------


## Black

WooOOooOOoo! Anne is mah Fan Girl!  :=D:  Shes an AnneFan! Or an AnneGirl! Or an AnneFanny! erm... wait... what...?

----------


## Housemaster

It means she's a Fanne Bonny...

*puts on shirt*

And this makes me a HouseFanster

----------


## Black

Woo!

----------


## Mysteria

*gets her own Richard fan club shirt to wear*  WOOHOO!!!

----------


## Merry

*Whooo hooooo!*

----------


## Merry



----------


## Tune



----------


## Storm

Congrats Richard, defanitely going to have to check out some of your RPs

*Secretly opens up an online store selling knock off Richard Fan Club shirts*

*Whistles innocently*  Nothing to see here folks, keep moving along please, and visit cheapknockoffshirts.com :P (would be even funnier if there really was such a stie)

----------


## Housemaster

HORRAY!!! Oh for the love of g-

WHO KEEPS REPLACING MY PICTURES?!?

----------


## Miss Ember

Congratulations Richard  ::>: .

----------


## Black

The reps, the love, It feeds me... It FEEEDS ME!

It... 

It almost feels like...


...





POWER!!!
UNLIMITED
POWERRRRRRR

----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Merry



----------


## Dementia

Congrat's to you for this award

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Black

Mysti, I have a thundercats shirt with the black and red logo on it. You're my hero.

----------


## Housemaster

> POWER!!!
> UNLIMITED
> POWERRRRRRR

----------


## Kris

HOUSE  :XD:

----------

